# New homestead in Nevada



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have 40 acres in valmy Nevada and would like a couple people to come and join me in forming a community it’s 2 hours away from Reno
You could bring a mobile home or even to start on property and slowly develop it planning on starting agriculture in April and farm animals in march
This is my first homestead so any help or link is appreciated


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think you might find more interested if you included a photo, some biographical info on yourself, your idea of a philosophy for your community, any money or work requirements you are considering, what the surrounding area is like both physically and politically, soil type, water availability, grid or no, who pays for taxes, etc. and an email address or phone number for individual questions.


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

anniew said:


> I think you might find more interested if you included a photo, some biographical info on yourself, your idea of a philosophy for your community, any money or work requirements you are considering, what the surrounding area is like both physically and politically, soil type, water availability, grid or no, who pays for taxes, etc. and an email address or phone number for individual questions.



The property is located in valmy no I would pay property tax and the a river by the the property about.25 mile away I’m drilling a well on the property in May and I’m a 25 year old veteran who enjoy outdoor life.the property is located between winnemucca and elko it’s two hours away from Reno feel free to contact me 702-417-0941 just text and I’ll answer any questions


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

Anton213123 said:


> The property is located in valmy no I would pay property tax and the a river by the the property about.25 mile away I’m drilling a well on the property in May and I’m a 25 year old veteran who enjoy outdoor life.the property is located between winnemucca and elko it’s two hours away from Reno feel free to contact me 702-417-0941 just text and I’ll answer any questions


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Are you looking for people to share the community experience, or trying to sell home containers?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Valmy is not a very desirable area.


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

anniew said:


> Are you looking for people to share the community experience, or trying to sell home containers?


I’m looking for people to join me on the property and have a thriving community 
I’m not ask asking for money or anything just to be a thriving community where we all prosper


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

oneraddad said:


> Valmy is not a very desirable area.


True but a lot of place weren’t desirable when our people came to America like take for example Louisiana a swamp land now look how much it grown nothing happens overnight it gonna take time and commitment but I will make it desirable and all 
Also have had soil samples of property missing just potassium


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Probably have better luck advertising in local craigslist, paper, etc. I think most folks would shy away from commune living, and if anyone was interested, they'd have to have a job in nearest town or you would be inviting grifters. Someone can't just pull up in a RV and instantly make a living on 40 acres of scrub land (pics of it would be nice). 
What's the deal with shipping containers? Going to cost a penny to outfit them like the pics you posted.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Work isn't a problem with all the mines in the area


----------



## Anton213123 (Jan 8, 2019)

melli said:


> Probably have better luck advertising in local craigslist, paper, etc. I think most folks would shy away from commune living, and if anyone was interested, they'd have to have a job in nearest town or you would be inviting grifters. Someone can't just pull up in a RV and instantly make a living on 40 acres of scrub land (pics of it would be nice).
> What's the deal with shipping containers? Going to cost a penny to outfit them like the pics you posted.


 I’m constructing them I’m a hvac tech and building engineer true I would pay to have help on the farm


----------

